# Fences and locked gates at Schools.... California Code



## beach (Oct 12, 2011)

View attachment 1087

	

		
			
		

		
	
We have an Elementary School that is fenced all around, the school has two entry gates leading into the school from the parking area. There is a "Safe Dispersal Area" (Playfield) meeting the requirements of 2010 CFC Section 503.5.2 and 2010 CBC Section 1027.6 exceptions. The two gates have a sign on them stating "_Gates shall be locked in the open position while school is in session_" and the school administrator has stated that the signs have been there for years.For security reasons, the school would like to lock the two gates leading into the school to have control of whomever enters the campus. Since the Calif. Codes allow locked gates if they have a "Safe Dispersal Area" meeting the code requirements, it appears to me that it should be ok, however, the signs have me second guessing myself and I have a few questions:1. Were the signs installed before the code allowed "Safe Dispersal Areas" and now the signs are out of date?2. Is there a maximum outside travel distance to the dispersal area that would require the front gates to still remain unlocked?3. Am I missing any other code sections?I've read the SFM interpretations, etc. but I want to be very clear on this. One of the student's father is a lawyer and likes to pick up his kid at the back gate, which the school frowns upon (they have been recently locking the gate...) the father pointed to the sign and told them that according to the sign, they are required to keep the gate open, which currently, is true.....The bottom line is, the school wants to remove the signs and lock the gates and I really can't find a reason why they can't......Thanks in advance!

View attachment 1597


View attachment 1597


/monthly_2011_10/572953e403ef5_Lincolnschoolfenceandgatescompressed.JPG.0d1663287d95a6102a02fd29a6025147.JPG


----------



## beach (Oct 12, 2011)

The EVAC route leads to the playfield....
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1088


View attachment 485


View attachment 485


/monthly_2011_10/572953c15fcce_LincolnEvac.Routemarkedcompressed.JPG.851146057c5587a844fa8e6388810d2b.JPG


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2011)

Just want to be clear. Present code allows the gates to be locked if there is a compliant dispersal area????

If so sounds like the signs can come down


----------



## beach (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes!

2010 CFC Section 503.5.2 *Fences and Gates*



"School grounds may be fenced and gates therein may be equipped with locks, provided that safe dispersal areas based on 3 square feet per occupant are located between the school and the fence. Such required safe dispersal areas shall not be located less than 50 feet from school buildings"


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 12, 2011)

Seems like you are batting on a 'Sticky Wicket', and you may be getting in the middle of a difficult situation with no leg to regulate on.

The real shame is that children need to be locked in for their own safety.


----------



## beach (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't have a problem with it either way, I just want to make sure my bases are covered and I'm following the code.

I agree, it is a shame that children need to locked in......


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry - thought you were trying to find a way to keep the gates unlocked.


----------



## gbhammer (Oct 12, 2011)

My high school, back in the day, was designed by a man who designed prisons before taking a stab at educational buildings. Thank God we had an open campus, because there was little in the way of windows. Some kids and their parents really had issues with the design, and fought the district to move to one of the other two schools in the town.


----------



## permitguy (Oct 12, 2011)

Sounds like you're okay to let them remove the signs and lock the gate.  Make sure the dispersal area meets any other requirements that may be present.  I know the IBC has a couple of requirements for the area besides size (signage, unobstructed path from building, etc.).


----------



## beach (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks permitguy,

The Calif. Education Code has some requirements such as "the locking devices shall be designed to permit ready entrance by the use of chain or bolt cutting devices", etc. I figure if they used a simple chain and padlock, they will be ok.....


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 12, 2011)

1982 UBC

Section 3319(k) Fences and Gates

School grounds may be fenced and gate therein equipped with locks, provided safe dispersal areas are located not less than 50 feet from the buildings........

Unless CA has an admendment a sign requiring the gates to be unlocked was not in the code all the way back to 1982.

Maybe a fire inspector called for them in the past because he thought it was a "good idea". Similar to the old requirement "This door must remain unlocked during business hours" for certain occupancies


----------



## imhotep (Oct 12, 2011)

beach said:
			
		

> Thanks permitguy,The Calif. Education Code has some requirements such as "the locking devices shall be designed to permit ready entrance by the use of chain or bolt cutting devices", etc. I figure if they used a simple chain and padlock, they will be ok.....


What implications might accessibility play?  Exterior area for assisted rescue?


----------



## beach (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks MT, I think the sign came from the California "Schools Insurance Authority"...... probably before the allowance of a safe dispersal area, not sure why the text came out so big and some of the spacing is messed up:

*GATES*
​

Joint Policy Statement School Exiting and Fencing It is the desire of these fire districts to provide a uniform interpretation of applicable codes and methods of enforcement as it pertains to fences, gates andexiting at all schools within their jurisdictions.The resulting uniformity should improve the ability of affected schools andschool districts to understand and comply with the requirements within areasonable length of time. It is the intent that all non-conforming conditions are made to comply by January1, 1989 and that approved methods are implemented immediately to reduce thehazard to an acceptable level. Approved interim methods include locking in the open position all noncomplying gates that are required for the safe exiting of persons using the buildings or grounds. A log kept in the school office will record date, time, andevent and gate identification. Gates found shut that otherwise should be locked inthe open position will be treated as a violation of code and shall be immediatelyremoved.It is further understood that all changes in exiting and fencing be approved by the authority having jurisdiction. School Districts may contact the State FireMarshal’s Office for an interpretation of these requirements; however, any appeal must be made to the California State Building Standards Commission through their local Fire District. Applicable Codes State code, Ch 10 CBC
​


----------



## beach (Oct 12, 2011)

> What implications might accessibility play? Exterior area for assisted rescue?


I should have completed the sentence: _"......with which the local law enforcement and fire-protection agencies may be equipped."_

So it would be for the use of police and fire access


----------



## atomahutna (Oct 12, 2011)

permitguy said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're okay to let them remove the signs and lock the gate.  Make sure the dispersal area meets any other requirements that may be present.  I know the IBC has a couple of requirements for the area besides size (signage, unobstructed path from building, etc.).[/QUOWe ran into the same problem on a high school remodel. We didn't have too much of a problem with it, but they wanted to measure to the far side of the safe dispersal area.  We required entire dispersal area to be beyond 50' from the building, using 5 s.f. per person.  They were pretty tough to deal with!  Schools are a challenge with school opening dates, parents. politics,  etc....


----------



## beach (Oct 12, 2011)

> We required entire dispersal area to be beyond 50' from the building


We measure the 50' area that way too, we start the occup. calcs at the fifty foot mark and back


----------

